# Black GZK



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I tried the Precise route, and prefer TBG, probably because that is what I'm used to, and it seems to last longer. The reviews of the GZK Black are interesting to me though, they say its fast, stretches well, and lasts.

I found 30 feet of GZK Black for $100. How is GZK Black compared to Theraband Gold, and what thickness should I get that is comparable to the tbg. Is this the best deal I could get for GZK Black, and are the benefits enough to grab some. Thanks for your input guys


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I personally would try a smaller quantity first before taking a $100 plunge to see if you like it.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't think that GZK black exists. Maybe you mean SS black? SS black is a good elastic, I like it, but I prefer gzk as I can get it cheaper. 
Gzk is very smooth, like tbg. Try 0.72, the new orange/yellow gzk. A bit stronger than tbg, but buttery smooth. Do get a roll of 0.65 too, and see which you prefer.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=5575196f473046f4922fe085bfdd7e0d

I guess my shipment arrives next Friday


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Kalevala, that's the same deal that I found. Reports on it sound very good, please let me know how you like it.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

3danman said:


> I personally would try a smaller quantity first before taking a $100 plunge to see if you like it.


I want to buy bulk for a better deal. The reviews are such that I know I can sell it if I don't like it. Thanks for the comment


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

skropi said:


> I don't think that GZK black exists. Maybe you mean SS black? SS black is a good elastic, I like it, but I prefer gzk as I can get it cheaper.
> Gzk is very smooth, like tbg. Try 0.72, the new orange/yellow gzk. A bit stronger than tbg, but buttery smooth. Do get a roll of 0.65 too, and see which you prefer.


Kelevala commented on the link I was interested in. I'm hearing good things about this rubber from hunters. I know you been experimenting with rubber types, What thickness gzk do you think would be comparable to the tbg?


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Nicholson said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > I personally would try a smaller quantity first before taking a $100 plunge to see if you like it.
> ...


Gotcha, good plan. Let us know how you like it if you try some.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

3danman said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > 3danman said:
> ...


I am trying to figure out which thickness would be best for speed and longevity for 1/2" steel, and than I will buys some. The guy I am talking to thats been doing chrony test says it's much better than tbg, but we need a translator to communicate and, I'm not sure how to communicate longevity for the translator lol


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I ended up buying .76mm Thickness since .72 was recommended for 1/2" steel by one source, and .8 was recommended by another. I payed .62 cents more per foot for the GZK black than tbg, but I figured I'll use it later for hunting. It is ant-cold, and one guy chronied over 50 feet per second increase over Theraband Gold using 9.5 steel in 60 degree wheather. I'll look forward to hearing what you think of the stuff when you get it kevalala


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, gzk came up with a new line up of colours! 
If you are shooting 1/2" steel with a long draw, half or 3/4 butterfly, then 0.76 should probably work. With a short, fixed anchor, the thicker the latex, the better.
I've found that every latex is not the same, but every latex can be made to work, with some experimentation, so, you will be more than fine with your new latex!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Today my package from GZK arrived.

First feelings after making bandset, this stuff is just like old white GZK, short active lenght and soft draw.

Haven't had opportunity to shoot with this yet but it feels great.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

So how is the black gzk shooting for you?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> So how is the black gzk shooting for you?


It shoots very well. Just added video to my channel. Weather was not really cold when I made it, +1°C.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Great vid! It gives me an idea what to expect, I'm excited. Thanks for putting in work..or fun, whatever you want to call it Kalevala :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Great vid! It gives me an idea what to expect, I'm excited. Thanks for putting in work..or fun, whatever you want to call it Kalevala :thumbsup:


Hole size with M8 hex nut looks nice 

Thanks Nicholson !


----------

